# Skipper's Adventures - Week 37 The Red Bag Returns



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 37

​*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, Skipper is driving in style and I see Scooter is in possession of the little red bag again!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

What's that bag? I am really curious!! And I love that vehicle! Its name should be Skipmobile"


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

After the caption contest....One had to know that when enemy agents slipped out of aussie land recently with the red bag..... a feat they only accomplished because of unexpected interference by native fauna...that Skipper and Scooter would regain possession at all cost's....

The picture clearly shows by the building architecture, that this is probably the same area the boys were in during the adventure 33 meeting. We wonder what is in the red bag, but cannot know...there are only a small handfull of people across the whole planet that know. Skipper Know's, Scooter Know's, and so does Clapper...there is one other agent, supposedly "retired", known only as "D", who also know's. I say supposedly retired because pictures like this one have been a hallmark sign of her involvement in the past...photo's like these come from nowhere else but those heavily involved in current mission's...

What we don't realize as we gaze at the picture....machine gun fire can be heard in the background as forces loyal to "Skip and Scoot" try to hold enemy forces at bay so the boys can escape. Skipper is filled with fear..... as he prepares to take the bag across the world...he realizes Scooter must make a getaway on his own from this hostile enviroment. This is the kind of situation that has resulted in many lost agent's over the year's. He realizes, he has taught the little guy almost everything he could, and that the kid is good. He also realizes, he has broke a cardinal rule in the espionage world....he has allowed himself to get too close with a fellow agent, and must now try to get a grip on his emotion's...he cannot fear for scoot....he must get the red bag out at any cost.

Yes "S"...do not fear for Scooter because your safety with the red bag in your possession, is questionable, and you have a half a planet to go through to get home....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ohhh!!! Nice Racing car Skipper what brand are you driving looks really flash..Looks like president Skipper is on a James Bond Mission. I am curious what is in the red bag Scooter.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


jonah said:



After the caption contest....One had to know that when enemy agents slipped out of aussie land recently with the red bag..... a feat they only accomplished because of unexpected interference by native fauna...that Skipper and Scooter would regain possession at all cost's....

The picture clearly shows by the building architecture, that this is probably the same area the boys were in during the adventure 33 meeting. We wonder what is in the red bag, but cannot know...there are only a small handfull of people across the whole planet that know. Skipper Know's, Scooter Know's, and so does Clapper...there is one other agent, supposedly "retired", known only as "D", who also know's. I say supposedly retired because pictures like this one have been a hallmark sign of her involvement in the past...photo's like these come from nowhere else but those heavily involved in current mission's...

What we don't realize as we gaze at the picture....machine gun fire can be heard in the background as forces loyal to "Skip and Scoot" try to hold enemy forces at bay so the boys can escape. Skipper is filled with fear..... as he prepares to take the bag across the world...he realizes Scooter must make a getaway on his own from this hostile enviroment. This is the kind of situation that has resulted in many lost agent's over the year's. He realizes, he has taught the little guy almost everything he could, and that the kid is good. He also realizes, he has broke a cardinal rule in the espionage world....he has allowed himself to get too close with a fellow agent, and must now try to get a grip on his emotion's...he cannot fear for scoot....he must get the red bag out at any cost.

Yes "S"...do not fear for Scooter because your safety with the red bag in your possession, is questionable, and you have a half a planet to go through to get home....

Click to expand...

WOW  and I just thought it was a shopping bag from Neiman Marcus, containing an expensive silk scarf...:confused1: :dunno:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> WOW  and I just thought it was a shopping bag from Neiman Marcus, containing an expensive silk scarf...:confused1: :dunno:*


It is....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

But NO ordinary scarf, it has special capabilities when it is placed around the neck it makes the wearer become invisible to all humans. The car is a well earned present for deeds done,:budge:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Deb what next? The intrigue, the drama, the suspense.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Ooh, Skipper is driving in style and I see Scooter is in possession of the little red bag again! 

Click to expand...

 Yes, the mysterious little red bag has re-appeared! :wow:



despoinaki said:



What's that bag? I am really curious!! And I love that vehicle! Its name should be Skipmobile" 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina -- The vehicle was designed specifically for Skipper. 



jonah said:



After the caption contest....One had to know that when enemy agents slipped out of aussie land recently with the red bag..... a feat they only accomplished because of unexpected interference by native fauna...that Skipper and Scooter would regain possession at all costs....

The picture clearly shows by the building architecture, that this is probably the same area the boys were in during the adventure 33 meeting. We wonder what is in the red bag, but cannot know...there are only a small handful of people across the whole planet that know. Skipper Knows, Scooter Knows, and so does Clapper...there is one other agent, supposedly "retired", known only as "D", who also knows. I say supposedly retired because pictures like this one have been a hallmark sign of her involvement in the past...photo's like these come from nowhere else but those heavily involved in current mission's...

What we don't realize as we gaze at the picture....machine gun fire can be heard in the background as forces loyal to "Skip and Scoot" try to hold enemy forces at bay so the boys can escape. Skipper is filled with fear..... as he prepares to take the bag across the world...he realizes Scooter must make a getaway on his own from this hostile environment. This is the kind of situation that has resulted in many lost agent's over the year's. He realizes, he has taught the little guy almost everything he could, and that the kid is good. He also realizes, he has broke a cardinal rule in the espionage world....he has allowed himself to get too close with a fellow agent, and must now try to get a grip on his emotion's...he cannot fear for scoot....he must get the red bag out at any cost.

Yes "S"...do not fear for Scooter because your safety with the red bag in your possession, is questionable, and you have a half a planet to go through to get home....

Click to expand...

 Skipper and Scooter are determined to successfully complete their mission -- no matter what!



LynandIndigo said:



Ohhh!!! Nice Racing car Skipper what brand are you driving looks really flash..Looks like president Skipper is on a James Bond Mission. I am curious what is in the red bag Scooter.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn!



SPBudgie said:



WOW  and I just thought it was a shopping bag from Neiman Marcus, containing an expensive silk scarf...:confused1: :dunno:

Click to expand...

 Hmmmmm, interesting.... 



jonah said:



It is....

Click to expand...

 And yet, what does that really mean?



Pretty boy said:



But NO ordinary scarf, it has special capabilities when it is placed around the neck it makes the wearer become invisible to all humans. The car is a well earned present for deeds done,:budge:

Click to expand...

 Excellent, the misdirection continues! "S".



Budgiekeet said:



Deb what next? The intrigue, the drama, the suspense.

Click to expand...

 Tune in next Monday for the latest in Skipper's Adventures! *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skippers 37*

Hopefully, The boys will have a few minutes to stop by home for A tasty birdy feast celebratation. Incognito of course to protect the birdy family and their very special guardian. SHHHHHH---!!! Jo Ann:budge:eep::driving:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Deb, Master 3 is now happy that the red bag has been found. After a quick discussion he decided that the bag must have been left in the bird bat-mobile. Not as exciting as Randy's but a much more plausible finding place if you live in our house : D


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Randy you should write some scripts for Hollywood movies, I mean Really!  
That red bag has a cape that can make anyone who wears it, invisible! (No, I haven't seen that Harry Potter movie! ) Hahahaha


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Hopefully, The boys will have a few minutes to stop by home for A tasty birdy feast celebration. Incognito of course to protect the birdy family and their very special guardian. SHHHHHH---!!! Jo Ann:budge:eep::driving:

Click to expand...

 They are capable of all kinds of wonderful things so I'm sure they will find a way . 



milipidi said:



Thank you Deb, Master 3 is now happy that the red bag has been found. After a quick discussion he decided that the bag must have been left in the bird bat-mobile. Not as exciting as Randy's but a much more plausible finding place if you live in our house : D

Click to expand...

 I'm glad to hear Master 3 is happy that the red bag has been found! :thumbsup: He sounds like a very smart little fellow. *


----------

